# Antwan to be sixth man



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

it was on inside hoops.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> it was on inside hoops.


link?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As I said in the other thread, Jamison will be comming off the bench. 

Nelson said he talked to him, and he said he's okay with it...


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Apparently, Nelson wanted Walker for his play-making ability as a point forward, which points to a starting role and a lot of minutes.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I feel that Antoine should be benched instead of Antawn. Tawn is a low post scorer while Antoine is more of a perimeter guy. Low post players usually need time to feel out their defender, and I think that Tawn starting and working down low can open things up for the Big Three. 

Then when the Mavs have the other team on their heels, you rest Twan or one of the Big 3 and bring in Antoine. If it all works out, it'll be a relentless attack. 

Having 4 pure shooters without some help is just too much.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> I feel that Antoine should be benched instead of Antawn. Tawn is a low post scorer while Antoine is more of a perimeter guy. Low post players usually need time to feel out their defender, and I think that Tawn starting and working down low can open things up for the Big Three.


Antoine is a brilliant low post player. The problem is that he's never had a coach who told him to play low. If Nellie tells him to play on the box with his back to the basket, Dallas is going to be near impossible to stop on offense.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im confused, didn't you say insidehoops said Finley was odd man out?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think they meant Finley is the most likey to be traded.....


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

wasnt jamison on the trading block?

i dont see why they cant have fortson off the bench to rebound all the bricks their bench throw up. Antoines pretty goodrebounder i dont see why they can all start.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> wasnt jamison on the trading block?
> 
> i dont see why they cant have fortson off the bench to rebound all the bricks their bench throw up. Antoines pretty goodrebounder i dont see why they can all start.



Because Dirk isnt a natural C. It'll be a mismatch if we were defending and him guarding other centers.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Because Dirk isnt a natural C. It'll be a mismatch if we were defending and him guarding other centers.


And Fortson is a natural center? Its not a mismatch if he were guarding other centers? Besides, how many "natural centers" are there in the league anymore? Shaq, Yao, Ilkausgas, Bradley...um...that's about it. Other than that you have a bunch of PFs masquerading at the position.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

This should be their lineup:

C: Dirk Nowitzki
PF: Antoine Walker
SF: Antawn Jamsion
SG: Michael Finley
PG: Steve Nash

A nearly unstopable force on offense. All five players can get behind the arch and jack up a three.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> This should be their lineup:
> 
> C: Dirk Nowitzki
> ...


I think we should have Jamison come off the bench and start Fortson at C because it would be nice to have a all-star coming off the so at least there will be two all-stars on the floor. Plus it would be nice to have just one big guy in the game just to focus on rebounding, blocking shots, and playing good D. I mean you could have all 5 and play Dirk at C but then you would lose the big guy to guard some of the big PF/C. I mean the lineup would still be the best with just four of them starting. So if Dirk or Walker get tired you can just bring in a all-star to replace him. Plus if you do go with the big 5 lineup you will have one fresh guy while the other team is tired.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we should have Jamison come off the bench and start Fortson at C because it would be nice to have a all-star coming off the so at least there will be two all-stars on the floor. Plus it would be nice to have just one big guy in the game just to focus on rebounding, blocking shots, and playing good D.


I never thought i'd hear the words Fortson and 'good' Defence in the same sentence.... 

But i do agree with ur point, i just dont see jaimison accepting a role off the bench, i guess he would get to be the 'man' when hes on the floor, as he would be the best bench player. 


If they played him with their best scorers he'd be watchin everyone else shoot and get tired and complain, i guess it would be better if he came off the bench to bring scoring and energy

wat about najera, why cant he play 4 and let walker play 3. I guess nelly really wants fortson to start, heres hoping he can re vitalise his career. The only thing that let his game down was his constant hacking and flagarents im pretty sure in his days at boston.


----------

